# Matthew Mead templates (?)



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I would love something like that. Hopefully you can find it. Keep us updated.


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Heres one if you zoom in you can see what is written and make a diy version!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.zazzle.com/vintage_palm_reading_palmistry_hand_map_postcard-239704234804697315 Sorry forgot to paste!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I can help. I found a biggish version and have removed the text on the wrist. Do you want text like shown in the Mead version? 

PM me so I can respond more quickly. I'm logging off for the night, but will check back tomorrow evening.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I can send you the full size PNG plus a BMP file (that might print better) if you PM me an email addy.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you so much, that looks awesome! I will send you a PM


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Email sent!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Deadhouseplant, what kind of theme are you using these with? I am doing a Conjurers Cosortium featuring witches, wizards and fortune tellers. WOuld love to hear how you are using these.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone else want these? I can look into getting them onto Drive or Dropbox and sharing a link. Can't post printer-friendly versions in the forum (too large).


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I did find this one online you can print.

http://sweetly.weebly.com/uploads/6/7/9/5/6795120/palm_reading_hand.jpg

If your still looking for it.

Or maybe this one
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/sites/sbs.com.au.news/files/palm_reading_aap.jpg


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

printersdevil


> Deadhouseplant, what kind of theme are you using these with? I am doing a Conjurers Cosortium featuring witches, wizards and fortune tellers. WOuld love to hear how you are using these.


I'm not really doing a theme, I do more like themed rooms or areas (if that makes sense, like the entryway will be spiders and the bathroom a murder scene ect.) Your theme sounds awesome though. I think I am going to get some of these orange and black fortune cookies from oriental trading co http://www.orientaltrading.com/halloween-fortune-cookies-a2-_K3009.fltr?Ntt=fortune%20cookies










and then maybe dip them half in chocolate with sprinkles, like these only with the orange and black bases 









Then probably put them in a bowl with the hands sticking out like in Meads photo, maybe with some black snakes around for good measure.


----------

